# Fly fishing from a poling platform



## Gottagofishin

Since I fish by myself a lot, I want to be able fly fish from atop of the poling platform. I have a line basket that attaches to my hip to keep the line from hanging up in the motor, and a push pole holder on the tower. My challenge is what to do with the rod while poling. I want to be able to quickly grab it and get a cast off when needed.

To solve the problem, I bought an adjustable fly rod holder I can mount on the side of the platform. The holder can be removed from the base when not in use.

The Tibor is on the back right of the platform, and I was planning to mount the rod holder on the left side toward the front of the platform. I'm right handed.

In your collective experiences, will this setup work? Is there a better setup I should consider?


----------



## flatshunter

*casting*

Stick it in the back of your pants or a pocket,strip line off and let it hang down,hook the fly in one of the guides........when you spot a fish that you are going to cast to, lay down the pushpole ,grab the Frod and make one good backcast and feed line on the back cast ........shoot it forward and make your shot............Another method is to pole or paddle standing on the bow, the boat i have is light enough for me to paddle from the bow, i keep my rod and line in one of those cheap close hampers from (the linens and things store) its round and i put a weighted water hose in the bottom.........its ready to go whenever you need it..........the set up you are trying will probably work too.......


----------



## Capt. Lowtide

*Welcome to the Texas Poling Skiff Olympics!*

Welcome to the Texas poling skiff Olympics!

I've done it similar to how flatshunter, but varied some.

I've found it best to have the wind at your back to keep the forward boat momentum going when you swap the pole for the rod. Clamping the rod into a Tibor holder should work well, but tucking the pole between your legs will keep your eyes on the fish when most critical (less chance of fumbling the pole also.)

To manage the line/rod while poling pull out 40' of line or so, then hook the fly on the 2nd stripper guide with enough line/leader hanging from the tip to keep from snagging below.

Make loops of the line from the reel to 1st stripper coiled in 24" diameter swatches and tuck part of these loops into your waistline from hip to hip. 
Put reel into front of pants where the reel is cradled above your crotch with half of the cork handle extending from your pants.

When you see a fish, most likely downwind from you at 60-70', pull the rod and line out of your pants with one movement from your casting arm by grabbing the line directly in front of the rod grip with your left hand to get everything in-line w/o tangles.

Tuck the pole between your legs with your other arm. By the time you make the transition you should be within casting distance of the fish. 
Make two or three false cast streaming the line out of your left hand, once fish is hooked pop the pole into holder and come off the platform when you get the fish on the reel.

Practice before hitting the water and you'll have part of the battle conquered. Of course when you put the movement of the fish, rocking of the boat and your degree of natural balance in play it will be more difficult.

Get one out of three fish with this method and consider yourself a master.

I caught this fish on my fifth try and was so proud I had to take a pic to show off!


----------



## Gottagofishin

LOL! I'm afraid if I put the reel and fly line in my pants, something bad and painful is going to happen. I can just see me hooking a red and falling off the platform with my britches around my ankles.


----------



## davidb

When are the poling Skiff Olympics going to be held?

I think there should be a contest for the best belly flop off the platform among other categories.


----------



## bslittle79

davidb said:


> I think there should be a contest for the best belly flop off the platform among other categories.


It wasn't off of a poling skiff, but I heard Flatoutfishin can do a mean backflip off of his Shallow Sport's platform.

I vote for August!


----------



## squidmotion

hehehe this is great....it sounds like you have it worked out pretty well....

i find it easy to fish with conventional tackle from my platform, with the pole holder handy, and rod holders all over the place, but fly fishing from up there is hard unless the boat is anchored up... or in a nice easy drift....

fly rod + push pole + strip basket on the deck + cajun anchor at the ready = too much 




i have a fly rod holder that i want to install that fits into one of my many rod holders on the platform, i just haven't done it yet....so that might open the door for me. i know my platform is big enough for me and the strip basket!!

i use the laundry strip basket as well and i love it! so much better than a big bucket or something, and collapses to stow away so easy! i put an old barbell weight in the bottom of mine to hold it down....

and as far as the double twist/sukahara/gainer off the platform, i have been fortunate enough to not have this happen yet, though it's not really a question of if....more of a question of when....and my darn platform is so freeking high, you DO NOT want to fall back into the boat!!


----------



## Salty Dog

When I fish alone I prefer to fish from the bow. The draft is much better than poling solo from the poling platform. I can pole from the bow and fish at the same time. I just lay my line out on the deck and my rod at the ready between my feet. I pole along until I see a fish, snap the pushpole in the holder on my belt, pick up the rod and go. 

Usually followed by tangling on something, pushpole bumping the side of the boat, etc.:rotfl:


----------



## Stuart

When you guys pole from the bow are you literally poling the boat backwards or are you crabbing along, switching from side to side?


----------



## squidmotion

hehehehe....some of these comments could be funny if someone didn't really know what we were talking about...

'what to do with the rod while poling...'

'tucking the pole between your legs...'

'fly on the 2nd stripper....'

'pulling the rod out of your pants....'

'rod holders all over the place....'


----------



## squidmotion

Stuart said:


> When you guys pole from the bow are you literally poling the boat backwards or are you crabbing along, switching from side to side?


i pole mine backwards all the time.....it seems easier sometimes when i am alone....

i don't know if you can tell by the photo, but my vhf antenna is on the deck right by the platform....sometimes when making a hasty exit from the platform, the antenna can go right up your shorts leg, giving you a nice surprise....!!!! thank goodness it has a little round tip on the end, or that could be even more disastrous!!!!


----------



## flatscat1

I'd buy yourself a fly line tamer (a specialty weighted bucket). I set my fly rod in it, with line stripped out already, and have it next to me on the tower. That way I have two hands free to pole but can grab my fly rod in a snap and make a quick cast. There is no other good way I have found to keep enough line stripped out to enable a cast without getting the line tangled in all the stuff around a poling platform. It stinks paying $100 for what is basically a bucket, but once you fish with one you will never go back. All my fly fishing guru friends utilize a fly line tamer too.


----------



## Gottagofishin

flatscat1 said:


> I'd buy yourself a fly line tamer (a specialty weighted bucket). I set my fly rod in it, with line stripped out already, and have it next to me on the tower. That way I have two hands free to pole but can grab my fly rod in a snap and make a quick cast. There is no other good way I have found to keep enough line stripped out to enable a cast without getting the line tangled in all the stuff around a poling platform. It stinks paying $100 for what is basically a bucket, but once you fish with one you will never go back. All my fly fishing guru friends utilize a fly line tamer too.


I just looked it up and they want $183 for it. That's a lot of money for a weighted bucket.

I bet I could make something similar for less than $10.


----------



## hamelt

*Fly Tamer and Bow Poling*

Pole forward from the bow with the wind/current to reduce your zone of influence. If you can catch a drift just right you can pole off of one side of the boat occasionally 'crabbing' back into position.
Fly Tamer is the way to go - you can throw it in the cockpit, bungee, and run. I've tried collapsable leaf bags, college logo laundry bags, etc - they all blow of the deck, are harder to manage in the wind than your line. The new Tamer also has a grid of plastic spikes in the bottom - guess it helps. In the end, I usually only use one when fishing alone to hold my rod ready. Tie a fly line knot (see website for Tamer) and you've got the line already stripped out and ready to rock no matter how windy. Conditions permitting, fishing alone kicks butt. That way no one gets mad at you when you say stupid ***** or **** off the stern. Of course then you are talking to yourself, or your prey, or the c*cksucker that just ran his shallow sport upwind past you over the flat you were poling down.


----------



## davidb

I think Curtiss is on to something. Make the poling Olympics a real event.
It Could be alot of fun and maybe even get some sponsers. It would be a good PR thing to show that BLAST & BURN is not the only way to fish.


----------



## Salty Dog

davidb said:


> I think Curtiss is on to something. Make the poling Olympics a real event.


They do it in Florida already. They set up a course, put an observer in the boat for forward ballast and the poler goes thru a marked course and is timed.


----------



## Gottagofishin

We need a 20 mph cross wind to make it interesting.


----------

